# Can't save BIOS with 540m



## alessiolecce (May 15, 2013)

Hi guys, i've got a samsung rc730 with intel hd/nvidia 540m optimus on.
I start gpu z and it recognizes the card and shows stats, recognizes BIOS version and everything else.
Problems come when i try to save BIOS:
I hear two beeps from motherboard and gpu z says "BIOS reading not supported on this device".
I've already searched the forum but i wasn't able to find a solution.
Can you help me please?


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to TPU. 

I'm not sure what you're expecting us to tell you. The error tells you exactly what is going on; it's not supported. Why you would need to backup that BIOS on a laptop in the first place is beyond me, but it doesn't appear that GPU-Z can do it, nor should you need to imho.


----------



## alessiolecce (May 15, 2013)

Well i thought it could be an issue not related to my gpu model, it seems that 540m is supported by gpu z!
Said so, i expected someone that could tell me: "you're doing it all wrong b***h, program is fine and you're not able to use that. do like this.". Or something similar 

I need that because i would like to undervolt a little my gpu to reduce heat, and i need a backup to modify bios and recover that in case i do something wrong 

If there's no solution though, i won't do that


----------



## alessiolecce (May 16, 2013)

UPDATE:

I came to the conclusion that Samsung has put some kind of write protection to bioses.
I tried to avoid that block thing by using nvflash. downloaded the last DOS version (5.128.0.1) and tried to remove lock/save bios.rom and i got the following error:

EEPROM ID (20,0000) : Unknown

ERROR: Supported EEPROM not found

Or something like that. Does someone know how to solve this?
Could it be related to having two gpu's (intel/nvidia)? (i guess not though, cause nvflash recognizes my 540m and then gets the error).


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2013)

The VGA BIOS is probably integrated with the motherboard's BIOS


----------



## alessiolecce (May 16, 2013)

mmm, is this possible? my 540m is a dedicated gpu, not an integrated.
If you're sure of this, i'll give up. You've much more experience than i do, not listening to you would be just... stupid


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2013)

i'm not sure, just suggesting the possibility


----------

